# New Rabbit Cage



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Well over three weeks ago, I ordered a rabbit cage from an online site called Zooplus. I was told delivery would take one week *at most*, after a week I contacted them, they had sent out a cage, but had no idea where it was. Next week, it will be here in 2-3 days. Week after, the same. They weren't helpful at all. I had to keep pestering them until they finally gave my number to the courier so they could find me.

Finally today my cage arrived! :bunnydance: Plus, they sent out another one, which I assume was by accident. My parents would not usually be dishonest, but because of the extremely bad service, they said there was no way they are sending it back. 

So I got two amazing new cages!

The cages are called ''Ferplast 120''

It cost my parents â¬64 ($91) for one, but we got two for the price of one in the end. In the pet shop in town it costs â¬80 ($114), so well worth ordering online, saved about â¬16 (not including free cage!).

Size

47'' long x 23'' wide x 18'' tall

Almost the same as the Super Pet Giant cages in the states 

Oh and we will be using this cages in our ''Operation Bunny Accomadation'', I'm not going to share much about that, because it could easily fall apart yet.

Ferplast 120


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh lucky you and your free cage lol, I like the way the cage front completely opens that seems really handy if you ask me!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jan 7, 2010)

ditto! i like how the cage opens!!

and good deal getting them both...id be pretty upset to if that was me


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 7, 2010)

Same as mine ,really like the easy access to cuddle buns and let them out !! But am not using mine as they are in an xpen and mine`s in the shed but hopefully may have foster guinea pigs in it soon:biggrin2:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 7, 2010)

Even though it took a while u cant beat a free cage LOL it is real nice


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Sue- I love piggies! You can see one of mine in their cage in the first pic. Their cage looks really small there for some reason lol! It's almost the size of the ferplast 120 though.

Denise- I'm thinking it was worth the wait


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 7, 2010)

AWWW sweet piggie:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Sabine (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks great. I like the opening too. Didn't I tell you they were a great site:biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol! It must be pretty big cause I can fit in it and i'm 5 ft 6'' ha ha


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol! It must be pretty big cause I can fit in it and i'm 5 ft 6'' ha ha


----------



## Luluznewz (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm particularly jealous about the opening front. From the very beginning Lulu decided that there was no way she was going to use her pet door. I had to snap the short side of the cage and flip it up. That type of cage would solve all my problems. Its a bit larger too...maybe I'll get it when its time to upgrade.


----------



## kahlin (Jan 7, 2010)

I sort of like how it opens. It would be really convenient sometimes. But is there any other way in? If not, I'm pretty sure that my Behr would jump out as soon as I opened it up...and it might just be treat time and not play time...

That's the main downfall I can see. But I still really like it.  It would be perfect for our little Zayne.


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 8, 2010)

I love it! I wish the SP Giant cages opened in the front like that. You guys overseas have such awesome cages - I have always admired the Ferplast cages that I've seen members on the rat forums use for their rats.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

*kahlin wrote: *


> I sort of like how it opens. It would be really convenient sometimes. But is there any other way in? If not, I'm pretty sure that my Behr would jump out as soon as I opened it up...and it might just be treat time and not play time...
> 
> That's the main downfall I can see. But I still really like it.  It would be perfect for our little Zayne.


You can open one side and leave the other secure both the doors were shown open in the picture and yes it`s huge for the price and indeed most people could fit in it just for the pure pleasure of showing how big it is:biggrin2:


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 8, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I love it! I wish the SP Giant cages opened in the front like that. You guys overseas have such awesome cages - I have always admired the Ferplast cages that I've seen members on the rat forums use for their rats.


I generally find are cages to be that bit smaller and a heck of a lot more expensive, So good sides and up sides!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 8, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> *kahlin wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I sort of like how it opens. It would be really convenient sometimes. But is there any other way in? If not, I'm pretty sure that my Behr would jump out as soon as I opened it up...and it might just be treat time and not play time...
> ...


I vote for a picture of Grace inside the cage


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> *sbaxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kahlin wrote: *
> ...


Here Here vote for Grace x2 LOL !!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I vote for a picture of Grace inside the cage


Is that with the door open or with it closed.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol! Well you won't get a picture of me in the cage, but you can have a picture of my sister in it 

I am babysitting and decided to lock her in for awhile 






Thanks for all the lovely comments everyone.

Oh and Kahlin, you can open just one half of the door too  So it is easier to stop bun from jumping out



I can't wait to start using the cages inkbouce:Right now I only have one put together and left on my bed. I think it really is only people on here who understand my excitement for bunny cages


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I love it! I wish the SP Giant cages opened in the front like that. You guys overseas have such awesome cages - I have always admired the Ferplast cages that I've seen members on the rat forums use for their rats.
> ...


Amy- I think it's because we have some countries in Europe that make the small pet stuff, like Germany. So easier to get our hands on the good stuff in Ireland 

Paul- You can get good cages like these ones in pet shops, but they just cost a ton! You can get the same, and even better ones online for much cheaper


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow that looks really huge. I am quite tempted to upgrade myself as Smokey seems to be staying inside. I know David won't approve but I can just pretend it's a freebee bought with bonus points
Which one was it again?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 8, 2010)

WOW!
I knew it was big, but it looks even bigger with your little sis in there 
Very, very cool! I think I need a few...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

P.S. Oh I saw you gave the name at the start of the thread. Are you sure it's only 18" high as that is like the cage I have and my 2 year old would never fit in there


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> P.S. Oh I saw you gave the name at the start of the thread. Are you sure it's only 18" high as that is like the cage I have and my 2 year old would never fit in there


Hmmm, maybe I made a mistake? I am pretty sure that is what it was, but I'll check again


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

I checked some sites, one said 18'', the other 22'', so around there. I can't find it on the zooplus site anymore :?


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

I had a look myself and they don't seem to have it anymore


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh My G's I can't believe your sister fits in it so easily and with so much space left I'm shocked, I think I saw a box with one of these in it, In petmania today, There pretty big!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> Oh My G's I can't believe your sister fits in it so easily and with so much space left I'm shocked, I think I saw a box with one of these in it, In petmania today, There pretty big!


Lol yeah the box is huuuuge!

Sabine- Aww that is a pity  They are great cages for the money


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 8, 2010)

Grace, you can let your sister out now.... 

That is great that we can see the actual size of it.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

I jst ended up ordering a new cage for Smokey anyhow(It's all your fault, Grace)
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/nager_kl...aninchen/kaninchenkaefig_doppelstoeckig/98935


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

51 cm/20 inches high


----------



## hln917 (Jan 8, 2010)

That's such a cool cage! I like how it can open only on one side. How many buns will be living in it?


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I jst ended up ordering a new cage for Smokey anyhow(It's all your fault, Grace)
> http://www.zooplus.de/shop/nager_kleintiere/kaefige_freigehege/zwergkaninchen/kaninchenkaefig_doppelstoeckig/98935



Sabine did you order from Germany? LOL:biggrin2:


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

*sbaxter wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I jst ended up ordering a new cage for Smokey anyhow(It's all your fault, Grace)
> ...


Yes, I frequently do. Some things are cheaper on the German site and they have a much greater variety of products (also food and hay) After all no matter what site you order from it is all shipped from Germany


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2010)

aww clever you, do you read german or do you find product via a code


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

I do manage alright as it is my native tongue


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 8, 2010)

*hln917 wrote: *


> That's such a cool cage! I like how it can open only on one side. How many buns will be living in it?


Just one bun in each  I might not even need the second one if Princess and Ebony stayed bonded.

Sabine- Oops haha! Cool cage though!


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 8, 2010)

Really like the cage(s)!! Its brilliant the way it opens at the front!

Its about time you got them


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *sbaxter wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Sabine wrote: *
> ...


Ha Ha Sabine spoiling them bunnies are we? I'm tempted to get some more new hutches, But only if my new BIG project works, If not I'll get new cages still just not as big, As I said a BIG project lol!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 8, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote:*


> Ha Ha Sabine spoiling them bunnies are we? I'm tempted to get some more new hutches, But only if my new BIG project works, If not I'll get new cages still just not as big, As I said a BIG project lol!


Are you talking Flemish Giant then


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 9, 2010)

Sabine good for you, you bargain hunter:biggrin2:


----------



## SarcasmsBFF (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, nice cage! If you ever feel like getting rid of that free one, I wouldn't object if you asked me to take it.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/tfU2nuS-i7I&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


I was really bored today, sometimes I just do bunny videos

Enjoy


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 12, 2010)

No complaining...LOL! You got a free cage instead of a free water bottle :biggrin2:.

I love the big doors that open. I loved your accent LOL.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 12, 2010)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> No complaining...LOL! You got a free cage instead of a free water bottle :biggrin2:.
> 
> I love the big doors that open. I loved your accent LOL.


Lol, ya if I hadn't gotten the free cage I would have been on them straight away 

Oh and thanks, I tried my best to speak clearly and slowly, we talk really fast lol!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Ha Ha Sabine spoiling them bunnies are we? I'm tempted to get some more new hutches, But only if my new BIG project works, If not I'll get new cages still just not as big, As I said a BIG project lol!
> ...


He He if only, Cool review Grace!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2010)

Great review. No wonder they are out of stock.
I guess since the generously supplied you with two of them you owe them some advertising.:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 13, 2010)

Great review. Love the accent. You did a good job at talking slow, except for the very end you talked really fast and had no idea what you said.


----------

